# DVD rentals for PE review



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Feb 14, 2008)

Check out www.smartflix.com, its like netflix but educational DVDs. Typical rentals are $10 - $15 for one week.

Under Construction-&gt;Electrical you'll find DVDs that cover the NEC, Delta-Wye Transformers etc. Anything by Mike Holt or Mark Shapiro will apply.

Under Electronics, Computers &amp; Radio you'll find DVDs on Electronics, PLCs, etc.

I used a few of these as a sort of working break while studying. My brain needed a rest from problems and reading, so I watched a few of these and vegged while watching.

If you can find them, the IEEE PE Review DVDs are great and very detail orientated using actual NCEES PE problems from older exams. Check your local IEEE section to see if they have these to loan out.

GOOD LUCK!


----------

